# What Authors/Preachers Considered...



## Learner (Aug 10, 2004)

...Hyper-calvinistic,do you respect the most?I have another thread concerning Arminian preachers that are respected.So I thought there should be equal time.
John Gill is usually thought of (WRONGLY)as H-C.Who do you think of as roughly fitting the H-C category,yet worthy as contributing value in their works,that is,despite the H-Calvinism present at times ?

How about:John Brine:Tobias Crisp;William Gadsby;William Huntington;Joseph Irons;John Kershaw;J.C.philpot;and John Rusk,for starters?


----------



## Learner (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Josh,

You say that you aren't familiar with any H-C's.I think many on the PB are in your camp.The term "hyper-calvinist"is bandied about but little direct contact has been made with such authors.It requires discernment,but several of them are quite good despite their tendencies.I would sugggest Joseph Irons to you.He was an Independent from England.He died in the mid-19th century.Spurgeon was influenced by him.I had posted some of his sermon extracts before.He really reminds one of Spurgeon.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 10, 2004)

If you follow Norman Geisler's line of argumentation in [i:3b996a8b44]Chosen but Free[/i:3b996a8b44], redefining traditional Calvinism as extreme Calvinism (which includes hyper-Calvinism). Using that logic, I think we could list Piper, Sproul, the rest of the reformed camp. Oddly enough, we could not list Calvin, for, according to Geisler, he denied Limited Atonement.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 10, 2004)

I think Herman Hoeksema fits in. He is often branded a Hyper though I have benefited from his writings. I think he is often good at pointing out some blind spots in modern reformed theology though his solutions aren't necessarily the right ones (i.e. his mono-covenantal view of the covnenants)


----------



## DanielC (Aug 10, 2004)

Irons. I read a good sermon of his where he said, "I fear that the flimsy thing which passes for Christianity in these days will drown millions of souls in perdition in disguise." Amen to that. We could sure use some reformation these from this clever blend of carrot and stick which is so often used to entice the unsuspecting into the fold. The seeker sensitive churches in these days have become somewhat of a byword for ineptitude. Interesting... Didn't know Irons was H-C though. 
Daniel


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 11, 2004)

[quote:9a8de01140="Finn McCool"]If you follow Norman Geisler's line of argumentation in [i:9a8de01140]Chosen but Free[/i:9a8de01140], redefining traditional Calvinism as extreme Calvinism (which includes hyper-Calvinism). Using that logic, I think we could list Piper, Sproul, the rest of the reformed camp. Oddly enough, we could not list Calvin, for, according to Geisler, he denied Limited Atonement.[/quote:9a8de01140]

Wow, that's even more incredulous than Dave Hunt's persistent claim that Spurgeon denied Limited Atonement!

Although I haven't read a whole lot by him, I have definitely found some of Arthur Pink's work helpful, yet I've also heard some people brand him as hyper-Calvinist.


----------



## Learner (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes,there is a lot of branding going on these days by calling someone a hyper-calvinist.But Spurgeon was very charitable.He identified individuals that were "extra-calvinistic"or some other related expression.But he truly valued the writings of Irons,Brine(don't think he even mentioned his H-C inclinations),Huntington,Philpot and others.Some of these brothers were more extreme than others.AND,they were in various denominations--not just The GOSPEL STANDARD group.


----------



## Learner (Aug 11, 2004)

Christopher,I am interested to know if you or anyone else on the PB regard A.W.Pink as a hyper-calvinist.That is if you have gone through his various writings.


----------



## Learner (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm sorry Chris.I just noted that you haven't read much of Pink's works.How about the rest of you?Do you think A.W. was a hyper-calvinist?
It is always interesting to see what a man charged with being a H-C will say about h-calvinism.Pink spent some time refuting some of the GOSPEL STANDARD articles that were added to their confession in 1876(i think).
When he ministered in Australia in the late 1920's he was first called a hyper by one group after preaching over the course of a year or more.So he was kicked out.Then, he was known as an Arminian by some in a second group--he pastored a GOSPEL STANDARD church and had neglected to note their confessional standards until too late.(uncharacteristic of him)
The thing was,he tried to be balanced.He stressed God's sovereignty to the first group of largely free-willers.Then he emphasized man's responsibility to the second group.You will find in his various writings that he tries to cover the whole counsel of the Word of God.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 11, 2004)

That was also what I had got from him in what I've read of his. I personally haven't ever found his writing to be hyper-Calvinistic, but I just remembered that I had heard that accusation from some people before.


----------



## Learner (Aug 11, 2004)

I just remembered some more suspected hypers : Robert Hawker (Who Spurgeon really admired ) , and J. K. Popham. He is the most modern . It is thought that A.W. Pink might have had him as a pastor before Pink's first American sojourn .


----------



## Learner (Aug 11, 2004)

Joel Beeke's "Reformation Heritage Books" has a good number of so-called H-C authors listed. The ones I made mention of earlier as well as the 2 Hoeksema's.Of course they also carry books that are of a very different cast. Ror example , K. W . Stebbins : " Christ Freely Offered ".
Beeke and Sinclair Furguson paired up to write a Harmonization of the Creeds ,( a title something like that). In the appendix there are a lot of helpful books listed with brief info about them. Books by the Hoeksema's (father and son), other PRC authors and many of the so-called hypers I listed earlier.These books came with very high praise.But I do remember some caution was made regarding Huntington's Hyper-Calvinistic tendencies. If men with the stature of Beeke and Furguson suggest these authors, perhaps it's time for the PB community to take a gander at their works. Use discernment , but still there may be some profitable reading that may benefit you spiritually.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 13, 2004)

What about J.C Philpot ? Here is the Netherlands, almost all his works are transelated in Dutch, and esspecially among the reformed churches his works are well known and read. Does any of the puritanbaord like his works, or read them ?


----------



## Learner (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, I have one of his books . I forget the title right now . It is really a compilation of some of his sermons . It is edited by Ramsbottom--who is a current day Gospel Standard man .
I mentioned J. C. Philpot in my initial post on this thread . A.W. Pink quoted him a lot . But he gave warnings for some of his writings . Apparently it is still true that Gospel Standard people focus their attention ,(and it is obvious in their sermons), on the promises of God. But the precepts in Scripture are avoided . We all have the tendency to become imbalanced at times. The promises of God to his children are indeed wonderful , however the injunctions and exhortations toward right living have to be taught as well .


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 13, 2004)

What about John Gill ? Today i got "Body of Divinity" and his commentary on Romans. So far what i read is it really good.


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 14, 2004)

Coming from Dispensationalism, I can tell you most of us if not all of us here would be called Hyper-Calvinists. And if you're too Dispensational, you're a Hyper-Dispensationalist. I've heard the term maybe twice since I've become Reformed. In all cases, I've heard it used specifically to non-evangelistic Reformed people. The Dispensationalists I knew used it out of ignorance, largely. By and large, the Reformed circles most of us find ourselves in really don't fit this term, but it's one of those sometimes nebulous terms bandied about by people who need to categorize everything.


----------



## JM (Mar 7, 2007)

Learner said:


> ...Hyper-calvinistic,do you respect the most?I have another thread concerning Arminian preachers that are respected.So I thought there should be equal time.
> John Gill is usually thought of (WRONGLY)as H-C.Who do you think of as roughly fitting the H-C category,yet worthy as contributing value in their works,that is,despite the H-Calvinism present at times ?
> 
> How about:John Brine:Tobias Crisp;William Gadsby;William Huntington;Joseph Irons;John Kershaw;J.C.philpot;and John Rusk,for starters?



I've read Crips, Gill, Gadsby, Huntington, Philpot, Hoeskema, etc. Love'em all.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 7, 2007)

DanielC said:


> Irons. I read a good sermon of his where he said, "I fear that the flimsy thing which passes for Christianity in these days will drown millions of souls in perdition in disguise." Amen to that. We could sure use some reformation these from this clever blend of carrot and stick which is so often used to entice the unsuspecting into the fold. The seeker sensitive churches in these days have become somewhat of a byword for ineptitude. Interesting... Didn't know Irons was H-C though.
> Daniel



Daniel,
I have a question about your quote above, and what you said after it.
Is today's Christianity such a "flimsy thing" because of the rampant sin in the Church, or because of the weakness of Gospel preaching and members confusing the Law and the Gospel (not hearing true "Good News")?

I tend to go with the latter, and was wondering what you think and what Irons had in mind. I'm not familiar with him.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 8, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> I am a "hyper" Calvinist...I cannot seem to sit still!



Hyper-Calvinist=Me after 10 cups of java.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 8, 2007)

Gill is definitely in the High-Calvinist (Spurgeon called him an ultra High-Calvinist) camp. But I love his stuff. Don't always agree with it but I have benefited from it.


----------



## JM (Mar 8, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Gill is definitely in the High-Calvinist (Spurgeon called him an ultra High-Calvinist) camp. But I love his stuff. Don't always agree with it but I have benefited from it.



I should've added "I don't always agree" line as well.


----------

